# Anyone ever get REALLY fatigued from orals?? oral AAS ;-)



## DaBeast25 (Apr 19, 2011)

Week 7 of my Test/Primo cycle I started taking Super-DMZ for 3 weeks at 30mg/day...finished that last week and went right into Var at 60mg/day which I planned on running for the remaining 4-5 weeks of my cycle...

Here's the thing...

About half way through on Super DMZ I started feeling really fatigued, I also noticed that my urine was yellow no matter how much water I drank.  I figured the fatigue was from the Super DMZ and the yellow urine was possible due to a dieretic effect of the 2 compounds.  

BUT, since I stopped Super DMZ and started Var I'm still tired as all hell a little worse the last few days and my urine is still almost always yellow as oppsed to a pale yellow/clear.

I did some research and found that there appears to be some links between darker urine and liver damage. AND some links between liver damage and excess fatigue.  Now the obvious answer is, "go get your lab tests done" But before it comes to that does anyone have any wise input on this.

I understand that Superdrol is supposed to be very toxic, but I was under the impression that Var wasn't harsh at all on the Liver so I figured any damage would start to subside.  Also been taking ON Cycle Support 4-6 caps/day.

Going to try to lower my Aromasin dose a little as well to see if low estro is the culprit.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah man I found superdrol to be some harsh shit. I won't run it again. You do get nice strength gains from it, just not worth it to me.


----------



## ROID (Apr 19, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Week 7 of my Test/Primo cycle I started taking Super-DMZ for 3 weeks at 30mg/day...finished that last week and went right into Var at 60mg/day which I planned on running for the remaining 4-5 weeks of my cycle...
> 
> Here's the thing...
> 
> ...



You need to drop the orals. 

var is a 17aa. 

More than likely your body is just a little stressed causing the fatigue. I don't think any damage has been done in such a short time.

I would stop taking all supplements for a couple of days just to see if your urine clears.

Best advice is to get blood work if you think your have a problem  that isn't just paranoia. Personally I don't see you using anything that is causing damage, just a little stress on the body. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 19, 2011)

About 20 years ago I was on a mountain of AAS and my wife said you know you're sleeping a lot.  You might want to watch what you're going.  I hadn't even noticed.  I laughed and kept going to the end of my cycle.  I survived.  Maybe you will and maybe you wont??  I donno.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 19, 2011)

I try to stay away from orals for that same reason


----------



## vortex (Apr 19, 2011)

I have felt that fatigue many years ago with orals, I will not take them anymore. Drink lots of water, at least one gallon per day, and try to avoid anything else that harms the liver.


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im not even drinking alcohol while taking AAS


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 19, 2011)

Orals especially 17AA orals are going to always be harder on the Lipids and liver.  Whether or not a steroid is aromatizable affects how hard it is on the lipid panel as well.  I have gotten extreme fatigue when using orals before when I first started using them.  I was in the first week about 5-6 days in and started feeling like I needed to take a nap in the middle of the day.  I thought it was just because my body was adapting to the hormones but I am not sure.  I know that you willl be safer trying to limit your oral use.  If you need to get bloodwork done cheaply try using www.privatemdlabs.com


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would assume it's because you were stacking two of the most potent oral steroids around in the form of Super-DMZ. Don't take PH stack products. Get some straight SD next time.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Apr 20, 2011)

Dbol has always made me lethargic and crushed my appetite.  I wonder how I would respond to anavar?


----------



## RoidRage9 (Apr 20, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Dbol has always made me lethargic and crushed my appetite.  I wonder how I would respond to anavar?



Good luck offording anavar


----------



## yerg (Apr 20, 2011)

M-Drol made me extremely lethargic, the two times i ran it.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies... I was planning on actually getting some bloodwork done after the cycle... 

Oddly enough every day it does seem like my urine color has been getting a little more pale... this morning especially.

I have to assume this was a carry over effect from the Super DMZ


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Apr 20, 2011)

I ran SD twice. first time I quite after a week due to back pumps, loss of appetite, and lethargy. I gave it another shot after and it was amazing. What I did differently was I added 3g of taurine daily and 1g potassium pills (for back pumps), and milk thistle and liv52 for appetite (protects liver). It made a HUGE difference


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2011)

Never had problems with drowsiness on AAS of any kind, although some friends did with drol, which I have heard of elsewhere.

You may also not be drinking enough water. Reforvit B was a type of dbol that came with vitamins as well, maybe some others did the same thing, which would also turn your urine yellowish (B vitamins).


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 20, 2011)

the fatigue is from both the increased blood pressure and increased workload on the liver


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 20, 2011)

People use androgenic compounds like androhard, dermacrine, test, masteron, etc. to combat the lethargy on superdrol/dmz, atleast in the prohormone side of things.

Funny thing is you're running test and still tired!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the fatigue is from both the increased blood pressure and increased workload on the liver



How does the High BP increase fatigue?  Just curious, I never knew this


----------



## Runner22 (Apr 21, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Week 7 of my Test/Primo cycle I started taking Super-DMZ for 3 weeks at 30mg/day...finished that last week and went right into Var at 60mg/day which I planned on running for the remaining 4-5 weeks of my cycle...
> 
> Here's the thing...
> 
> ...


 

I'm no expert, but on my last cycle of TestE my E2 was through the roof (got bloodwork to identify) and experienced chronic fatigue.  Subsequently, I increased my AI dosage and the fatigue was gone and my E2 was back to the normal range.  Also, I ran Var for the last 4 weeks of my cycle and the fatigue never came back.  IMO...get your labs and make the necessary adjustments.


----------



## irish_2003 (Apr 22, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> How does the High BP increase fatigue?  Just curious, I never knew this



High Blood Pressure - Cedars-Sinai
*Symptoms of High Blood Pressure*

Hypertension  is often called the "silent killer" because symptoms of high blood  pressure do not appear for years until a vital organ is threatened.  Signs of long-untreated high blood pressure (such as headache, fatigue,  nausea, vomiting, shortness of breath, restlessness and blurred vision)  can be the result of damage to the brain, eyes, heart and kidneys.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 22, 2011)

I had a similar thing when i ran drol at 150mg ed for the first time. 

granted i also had decreased appetite, nausea, and vomiting blood too but...it is likely to be liver stress brought about through the close proximity of the oral usage.

my advice would be to stop the orals at once . but increase milk thistle dosage to bear 1000mg ed and try getting soem liv 52, and increase water consumption,

may not be liver damage but i'd get your lipids checked to be on the safe side with the bloods


----------

